# Euro Tunnel



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

A couple more questions, sorry to be a pest.

Can I get the new RV on Eurotunnel? I've checked the website and can't find anything about vehicle sizes. It's 99 inches wide without mirrors.

I've something in the back of my head re. LPG tanks too. Does the fact that you have an LPG tank prevent you from using the tunnel ?

and......

.....finally, anyone any tips for cheapest prices, have a read something about booking your crossing with Tesco Club card points ?

Thanks

Pat


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pat

You will get your RV on Eurotunnel without any problems.
If your vehicle has been modified to run its engine using LPG then you will not be allowed on. If you have a tank or bottle for "domestic use only" you should be ok it will be inspected to make sure valves are closed prior to boarding. By domestic use I refer to oven, fridge and water heating systems on your RV


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure about size limits but they do prohibit vehicles with LPG tanks:
_Conditions for fuel
For your safety and the safety of others, please avoid overfilling your petrol tank.
We regret that LPG and dual powered vehicles cannot be transported by Eurotunnel for safety reasons. 
We can accept LPG containers used for powering domestic services_.

(from http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...ukcTravellingWithEurotunnel/ukpExperience.htm )

I guess the last sentence would allow MHs with Gaslow etc?


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

this is off euro yunnel web site

We regret that LPG and dual powered vehicles cannot be transported by Eurotunnel for safety reasons.


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

sorry, I should have been clearer. The LPG tank I refer to is the domestic one. My 'van has not been converted.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Then you'll be fine, and yes you can use Tesco points for the crossing only, extra's you have to pay cash for.

Ian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have a refillable LPG cylinder for the domestic side of things and had no problems on our recent trip to France.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Your LPG tank may be acceptable by Eurotunnel as it is a "container" but must not weigh more than 47kg. In the case of an RV I would think it quite possible that the full tank may weigh in excess of this figure. What's more the terms and conditions are ambiguous as they don't state whether the stated maximum weight refers to the tank empty or full. Read literally they refer to the "containers" but I'm sure they mean "containers and contents". The only way to be certain would be to get a written confirmation from them before booking, or you could always ask them to remove the tank to weigh it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Copy of T&C:

_Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In. LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel._


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

Size of vehicle will not be a problem - it is quite possible to get a twin deck coach towing a trailer onto the trains.

As you approach the train, I would suggest you drive onto the loading ramp, and right across it, so your front wheel is actually on the armac on the opposite side of the ramp to where you boarded, then changing your lock to straighten you up. Watch what the coaches do. If you are unsure, tell the staff and they will assist you.

Russell


----------

